

Building connections with open source information - NNDB network visualizer - forkrulassail
http://mapper.nndb.com/pr.html

======
makuro
This thing has been around for ages (hence the Flash). NNDB is kind of a weird
thing, though, being created by the Soylent Communications people. I wonder
how many people are charged with keeping it updated and whether some wiki
features are in the works.

------
forkrulassail
Very interesting tool. Can just imagine when more open data sources gets
linked in here, and you could do Maltego-esque queries for visualization.

~~~
forkrulassail
Pity it's Flash based. Would be great in Canvas.

